
Is the join domain prefix legally risky? - yr1337
How legally risky is it to register a joinXYZ.com domain when XYZ.com is an existing business (different industry&#x2F;product)? I&#x27;m concerned that XYZ could argue that I&#x27;m trying to capture their customers and prospective hires.
======
mv1
This is a trademark issue and I believe laws vary by country. No idea how to
quantify the risk though.

